# When do the white bass start running on C.J Brown?



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I really would like to catch the white bass run in Buck Creek this year. Anyone have a guess as to when they usually start their yearly run and a hint on what lures to use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

that would probably be all summer you just have to find them breaking the water chasing shad, but if you really want white bass you should go to Freemont its a little drive but you catch them by the cooler full, good luck


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

They should be in by the first week of may


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

how do those taste???


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Probably the best tasting fresh water fish that there is when they hit the ice right away. They will spoil in taste if not put on ice on the road home!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

I like em, we go up to Fremont every year and bring back a ton and use them for a cook out every summer, like the others say put them on ice if you are traveling for a while (just like any other fish) and if you store them in your freezer for later, put them in a freezer bag with water and a little salt so they will taste fresh when you cook them


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

where is freemont located?, ide like to get in on some of that action


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well... I live right on the creek and when that time of year comes.... Im down there every day rain or shine.... with as low as the water level is in the creek, unless we have torrential down pours between now and the end of this month or beginning of may... there might not be a "run" in buck creek this year... but usually when the conditions are right (water level is normal and water temp is 50º or above) they typically will run end of april to the first week of may... and go through all of may usually


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> where is freemont located?, ide like to get in on some of that action


up north towards sandusky


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

The size of the fish in fremont is not as big as OR or buck ck fish IMHO. Those OR fish are running big this year too,15-18" last time I was down last week,TC1


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

the size of the WB in CJ has increased considerably in the last few years... I know in recent years we would catch jacks on average in the 12-15" range and last year we were catching jacks on average in the 15-17" range


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Fremont is in North Ohio, and the river is the Sandusky river, and they are just as big and bigger than these local lakes, and you really don't have to look for them, all through the month of May and you can catch them by the coolers, belive me I go up there every year


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone know what's up with the CJ water level? Sorry if this was discussed last year this time, but I forget if some ever found a firm date when CORP would stop lettin out water. I drove by the outlet on Sunday and they still were letting out water.

If there is a firm date for the Louisville CORP, you would think we've hit it by now...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Whiskers said:


> Does anyone know what's up with the CJ water level? Sorry if this was discussed last year this time, but I forget if some ever found a firm date when CORP would stop lettin out water. I drove by the outlet on Sunday and they still were letting out water.
> 
> If there is a firm date for the Louisville CORP, you would think we've hit it by now...


well it's supposed to be the 1st of april.... but I was out there sunday afternoon at the spillway and water is still being let out... so who knows... might be may before they decide to close the flood gates


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

As FK06 says, they usually close the gates on April 1 and the lake is full by May 1st. However, they are so terrified that they will let it get too high that they kept letting it out for longer than usual this year. Now the gates are shut down pretty far and it's technically less than a foot low, according to the corps website http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

The graphic shows how they let too much out and crossed the green line when there was plenty of water. Now they're struggling to get it back where it should be w/o drying up Buck Creek completely.

MC


----------



## CW1974 (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to see the Corp on top of things as usual! 
I saw the pretty No fishing signs on the east bank of the creek this past weekend..do those go all the way up to the 2 ponds???


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Forget fremont, the best white bass run i have found is at Maumee in perrysburg,And belive me we have been everywhere almost. North,south,west and east. There was about 20 people in the river when we caught 60 BIG white bass. Ill fish all day but last year i could only fish 4 hours. My arms wrist were tied. It was the best single fishing day i have in that time.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

CW1974 said:


> Glad to see the Corp on top of things as usual!
> I saw the pretty No fishing signs on the east bank of the creek this past weekend..do those go all the way up to the 2 ponds???


They are actually on the west bank and they run up to and past the 2 ponds... ... dont know the actual story behind why they did it, but I have heard about 4 different explanations and then I have my own opinion... but that hurts the local fishermen a lot... I know the bigger or the 2 ponds had quite a few crappie and cats in it....


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

dnavarroj said:


> Forget fremont, the best white bass run i have found is at Maumee in perrysburg,And belive me we have been everywhere almost. North,south,west and east. There was about 20 people in the river when we caught 60 BIG white bass. Ill fish all day but last year i could only fish 4 hours. My arms wrist were tied. It was the best single fishing day i have in that time.


forget Fremont !!!!!!!?????? thats funny, they are both good places to catch white bass, its whatever you prefer, I like Maumee too when it rains a lot and the river fills up and fishing is slow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I fished CJ yesterday for about 4 hours. Tried Rattletrap, suspending jerkbait, soft plastics, minnows for crappie, even tried drifting nightcrawlers for cats. It was windy midday and I almost got the boat hung up by the islands, it's quite a bit lower than last year at this time. I had a couple of nightcrawlers get stolen on the bottom and never felt a bite. I found the bait around mid afternoon in shallow clear water and finally got a hit on a rattletrap. Lots of carp appeared to be spawning near the snoopy dam and along the west bank. No fish but a nice day on the water.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

In my opinoin between the 2 places frmont and Maumee i prefered Maumee because less people and super fishing,even on weekends. I have friends who love fremont, but i have since converted them to Maumee. Just not the confusion there compared to the 10000s in fremont.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

was out at the mouth of Buck Creek over the weekend during the evening only for an hour or so (had a funeral in the morning) and didnt even get a bite... walked clear out to the islands.... yes thats how far the water level is still down, lacking another 3-4 ft. before summer pool is achieved but watched several people carp fishing and doing quite well... other than that, didnt even see any shad schooled up or running the banks in the creek yet


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

FK06, thanks for the update. I'd like to get out there one day, but I'd like there to be some fish around  I also heard the Buck Creek campground was recently paved/upgraded, so I'd like to see that as well. Every other Ohio Campground (state owned) I go to looks like their budget has been cut for the last 5 years and they are barely holding it together.

CW


----------



## CW1974 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well if Flathead is still walking out to the islands..someone is fudging with the #'s! Here's the 4-22-08 reading from Cj to the corp!
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html
Something is funny somewhere!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

CW1974 said:


> Well if Flathead is still walking out to the islands..someone is fudging with the #'s! Here's the 4-22-08 reading from Cj to the corp!
> http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html
> Something is funny somewhere!



I will go out again tonight and take pics.... but the water definitely isn't as high as what they are saying, I was walking clear out to the 2nd island on sunday... if I wanted to get my legs and thighs wet I could have walked out to goose island but I didn't... I will post again tomorrow after tonight's outing


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it is still down don't look like those numbers are right, the rock wall back at Buck Creek is still showing and at normal pool it is about a foot under water, generally by now I can get my boat past Goose Island but it is still too shallow, looks like it is about 2 foot low at the docks if you look at the water line on the main wall, I see that have shut the gates down, here's a picture of the rock wall that I referenced to earlier, where the hand is is where Buck Creek runs into the lake, that's Goose Island in the background, this was taken when the lake was lowered for the docks and ramp.









............Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I couldn't stand it so I went by the lake and actually took a steel tape. The water level is right around 15" below the high water mark for Summer pool. You can see that the docks are completely usable and that it was a beautiful evening out there. I talked with one fisherman coming in who got nothing but reported a water temp of 61 degrees.

See you out there soon.

MC


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I was out yesterday for a few hours mid-day. I was getting temps from 59 to 62. Got my first non-pond bass on a spinnerbait.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Was out Sunday evening 4:30-8:30. Trolled then tried casting the rocks and shore line from the marina to the ramp. Looking for anything that would bite. "NOTHIN" Best thing I can say was water temp was in the upper 50's
and that we were marking fish at different area's of the lake and suspended rather than just by the dam and deep.


----------

